# Neenah WI Sat Aug 24th



## Balloontyre (Aug 4, 2013)

See flyer on home page.
Good turnout last couple years.
http://crankedbikestudio.com/


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 4, 2013)

I'll see you there!


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 20, 2013)

Ivo, think we're the only 2 going!! Bring stuff I like and I'll bring stuff you like and we can just trade back and forth all day!!


----------



## frankster41 (Aug 20, 2013)

*going too*

I will be there


----------



## bricycle (Aug 20, 2013)

...Ivo has the best stuff too........


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 20, 2013)

That's over on Lake Winnebago isn't it? I'll be up in Manitowoc, Sturgeon Bay, and Door County this weekend.


----------



## IJamEcono (Aug 20, 2013)

I might swing by.


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm mostly shoppin and trading, only selling a bike or 2


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 24, 2013)

*Late Summer Fun*

Beautiful weather today and a good turnout. Saw some nice trinkets early in the day , older stuff and bikes, prewar and some early bits.


Who was there???


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 24, 2013)

Judging from this sunburn, I'd say I was there!


----------



## IJamEcono (Aug 24, 2013)

I was there for a couple hours.


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 24, 2013)

*more pics*

Who else was at the swap, what did you see?


----------



## willswares1220 (Aug 25, 2013)

I was there.....
I brought along the 1930's Elgin Ladies 4 star and the early 1900's Double diamond Men's Tandem pictured. They both sold at the show.
It's just nice to mingle with the fellow bike collectors you've known for years and the new ones you've just met. A bunch of nice guys with the love of the old classics!
A great time for all, especially with the porta potty and the food sold in the parking lot. Convenient!


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 26, 2013)

*C'mon, now !!! ................*

.........................


----------

